# نكت علي الماشي يا مينز



## losivertheprince (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*سلام المسيح
يالا شوية نكت اهي انشالله ماحد حوووووووووش


غبى قطع رأس أخوه وهو نايم وقعد يضحك ويقول:هيتجنن لما يصحي وميلقهاش

غبى لقي كنز قال:كويس فاضل الخريطة !!

مين أكثر إنسان صابر في الدنيا؟؟؟ صعيدي ينتظر إليسا علي قناة إقرأ

واحدة سودة قوي ركبها عفريت حاولوا يطلعوه قالهم نفسي أطلع بس مش شايف .

واحدة بتقول لجوزها اطرد السواق كان حيموتني مرتين في حادثة قال لها خلينا نديه فرصة ثالثة ...

-صعيدي قال لأبوه: رخصة السواجة خلصت يابوي قاله:من لفك في الشوارع طول النهار يا دزمة

صعيدي قال لأبوه أنا عاوز موبايل قاللوا موافق بس تركب أخواتك معاك .

محشش بيسأل محشش التعلب بيولد ولا بيبيض قاله التعلب مكار توقع منه أي حاجة :nunu0000: *​


----------



## jojo2020 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
ههههههههههههه
بجد نكت جاااااااااااااااامدة مووووووووووت
ايوة كدة ادي النكت ولا بلاش!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​


----------



## girl of my lord (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

*مين أكثر إنسان صابر في الدنيا؟؟؟ صعيدي ينتظر إليسا علي قناة إقرأ*


هههههههههههههه
دي تحفه بجد اكتر واحده عجبتني
ميرسي علي الموضوع التحفه ده


----------



## meri (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

ههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووين


----------



## فادية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين خالص​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

يا لعبك يا لوسيفر ايه الحلاوة دى يا بنى 
فينك واحشنى​


----------



## gift (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

هههههههههههه 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## +مادونا+ (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوى ميرسى


----------



## BITAR (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

*



واحدة سودة قوي ركبها عفريت حاولوا يطلعوه قالهم نفسي أطلع بس مش شايف 

أنقر للتوسيع...

.*
*العفريت التانى ركب واحد صومالى جاله جفاف*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على النكت الجاااااااااااااااااااامدة دى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## K A T Y (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*نكت جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## MARINSE (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

هههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووووووي


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

نكت جامدة جدا يا لوسيفر

شكرا ليك يا باشا​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



jojo2020 قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> ههههههههههههه
> بجد نكت جاااااااااااااااامدة مووووووووووت
> ايوة كدة ادي النكت ولا بلاش!!!



*
سلام المسيح 
شكرآ جدآ وبأذن ربنا هنجيب تااااااااااااااااني 
شكرآ لمروك يا قمر*​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​


*
سلام المسيح
انتي الي عسل يا فراشتنا المتألقه 
طبعآ ادمنزيه زي حضرتك شرفتنا هههههههههههههه *​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



dolly قال:


> *مين أكثر إنسان صابر في الدنيا؟؟؟ صعيدي ينتظر إليسا علي قناة إقرأ*
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*
سلام المسيح 
فعلآ انا كان صباع رجلي الشمال هيقف من الضحك هههههههههههههه
شكرآ ليكي يا استاذه *​


----------



## muheb (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

هههههههههه جامدين اوي شكرا


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



meri قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووين



*سلام المسيح
العفو يا أستاذه وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين خالص​



*سلام المسيح 
اي خدعه يا استاذه 
شكرآ لمروك الجامد*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا لعبك يا لوسيفر ايه الحلاوة دى يا بنى
> فينك واحشنى​



*سلام المسيح
وانت كمان صدقني واحشني يا صديقي 
سامحني وادعيلي 
وعلي العموم البركة فيكم وربنا مزودها ..........
شكرآ ليك يا صديقي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ميرسي ليك



*سلام المسيح
العفو ليكي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



+مادونا+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوى ميرسى



سلام المسيح 
العفو لسعادتك 
شكرآ لجنابك


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



BITAR قال:


> *.*
> *العفريت التانى ركب واحد صومالى جاله جفاف*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا على النكت الجاااااااااااااااااااامدة دى*
> *تحياتى*​


*
سلام المسيح
العفو يا استاذ بيتر يا قمر*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*نكت جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


*
سلام المسيح 
العفو يا استاذه / كاتي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



MARINSE قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووووووي



*سلام المسيح 
العفو يا يا يا مش عارف ........... اوك يارجل البحريه
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> نكت جامدة جدا يا لوسيفر
> 
> شكرا ليك يا باشا​



*سلام المسيح
العفو يا استاذنا يا كبير طبعآ انت ويوحنا شايلين كتير بس انا واثق فيكم
شكرآ لمروك الجميل*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههه جامدين اوي شكرا


*
سلام المسيح 
العفو يا استاذ / محب علي المرور *​


----------



## the servant (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

هههههههههه حلوة بجد يا ابو مينز 

عارف الصعيدة لية لما بيشتم مراتة بيطلع فوق الدولاب؟


----------



## losivertheprince (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

*سلام المسيح 
علشان يقولها يااااااااااااااااا ......................
ههههههههههههه ولا بلاش *​


----------



## بوجى2000 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

*هههههههههههه
دمك خفيف  
ياجميل
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



بوجى2000 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> دمك خفيف
> ياجميل
> *​


*
سلام المسيح 
العفو يا استاذنا 
وشكرآ ليك*​


----------



## سيزار (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*

شكرا على النكت الجاااااااااااااااااااامدة دى
تحياتى​


----------



## losivertheprince (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت علي الماشي يا مينز*



سيزار قال:


> شكرا على النكت الجاااااااااااااااااااامدة دى
> تحياتى​


*
سلام المسيح 
العفو يا قمر وعلي العموم الرد الجامد بتاعك كان احلي كتير
*​


----------

